# ball python



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

im looking into getting one, i want a real small one any tips on where to get one for like 50 dolalrs american or under cause i really want one


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ask in members classified


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I highly recommend spending a few bucks more and getting a captive bred one...they're generally much healthier and easier to get eating.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

http://topshelfexotic.com/pythons.htm

Ball Pythons - Adult Males
Feeding Imports!
$39.99


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

well what i meant was for cheap was a captive bred
im gettin a baby for $50 in a 20 gallon for a while, how long can that work?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

i had mine in a 20gal till it was about 2 and a half feet long


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

This place has ball pythons in your price range in their store. http://www.prehistoricpets.com/

None on the web site because those are more of the high end morphs, but the store has plenty.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hey dowg are you looking for 50 buck with shipping or 50 for the sanke without shipping? because i kno a place where it is 40 bucks for 10"- 12" but shipping is 29 bucks so if you want hit me up alright peace easy man ~Dan


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

a 20L is a pretty good sized tank for a python... will suit him for awhile


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

atlanta, either that site isnt in american money or soembodys getting ripped off cause those are at the least 500 bucks and i saw up to 75 ,000 dollars


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Check out www.Kingsnake.com it is a reptile information site full of breeders. I think your best bet is to find a reptile show then you can examine the animal first had


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea well, are they agressive atr all, are they known to bite?, if so how bad are the bites


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mrodge said:


> yea well, are they agressive atr all, are they known to bite?, if so how bad are the bites
> [snapback]1046981[/snapback]​


hell no... when lovingly raised from babys, ball pythons will be some of the nicest snakes you can get........ although it depends on individual snakes.... most of them will have great personalities :nod:

20 X's as nice as your ribbon snake, ill make a bet on that


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Ball pythons are very reluctant to bite it is a great first snake I have boas but they tend to get rather large for most people. Ball python bites are like alittle prick especially at hatchling size bites are usally the fault of hobbyist error feeding or defensive response so I wouldn' worry about it do alot of research and learn before you buy and don't settle for a snake that dosen't look good


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

no they are as docile as leopard geckos, imo they are one of the gentlest snakes out of the python and boa range. i was bitten once by mine(being stupid during feeding time) it wasnt the snakes fault and it let go right away. It was not painful at all and i hardly felt it. all it left where a few needle size marks thats didnt even bleed


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

mrodge said:


> atlanta, either that site isnt in american money or soembodys getting ripped off cause those are at the least 500 bucks and i saw up to 75 ,000 dollars
> [snapback]1046965[/snapback]​


Around here, Ball Pythons range from $75.00-$100.00 (captive bred, CAD$$)
For an Albino $1,500.00-$2,000.00
And a Piedball $18,000.00$20,000.00








After shopping around here, I've come to the conclusion that's about as expensive as they _should_ be....IMO

Do you know what to look for when buying your snake?
2 sure things to look for are:
1- His eyes, have they properly shed.
2- His vents - make sure no respiratory vents are blocked

EDIT: a 20Gal is good for a while, but for life a 33Gal is recomended.

Hope this helps.
Good luck.
Trev


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Wow u Canadians pay alot for BPs cause in CA it costs 20-70$ for a regular, like 150-350$ for albinos, and about 1,000-3,000 for piebalds.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> Wow u Canadians pay alot for BPs cause in CA it costs like 150-350$ for albinos, and about 1,000-3,000 for piebalds.
> [snapback]1048007[/snapback]​


Lol, maybe for hets...and that's for males only, not females. We purchased our proven breeder male het for High Contrast Albino for $150 and that was a deal. That was only because the breeder had two and didn't need the other.

I dare you to find a homozygous Albino for $150-300, any age, any sex. Burmese Python, yes, that price is accurate. Ball Python, no way in hell.

We're looking into breeding Balls and the cheapest homozygous morph is Albino and they start at $1,800 (and that's on a good day). The next "cheapest" would be Pastels (they're a co-dominant trait) and they _start at_ about $2,000-$2,500. Piebalds _start at_ about $5,000, and that's cheap. None of these prices are for hets...that's for homozygous (showing) traits. Prices for other morphs go up quickly from there...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^^

Yeah,

so take that


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

anyone know how to sex a ball python?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> anyone know how to sex a ball python?
> [snapback]1048983[/snapback]​


Yeah, with a probe up the ass.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yikes, ok.... ill assume my brother's is a female since he got it for cheaper









right now shes being a little bitch and wont get off my bed!! shes wrapped in between these posts lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> yikes, ok.... ill assume my brother's is a female since he got it for cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, females are generally more expensive, at least with Ball Pythons. With some morphs females can almost double the price of males! Even with normals, adult males can be had for about $100 whereas breeding weight females are almost triple that. My proven het for High Contrast Albino male was $150 (cheap price) but females of breeding weight can easily cost about $700!

In order to sex a Snake you have to probe it. This really should only be done by an experienced handler, or you should be shown how to properly do it before trying it yourself. Snakes can easily be harmed if you aren't careful. The probe has to be inserted into the vent and run down the tail. With males the probe will extend farther into the tail as it runs down the hemipenes. With females, the probe will only go in a little bit.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

trust me... i wont be doing that


----------

